# The earlyglass website



## earlyglasscollector (Jan 27, 2011)

Just a reminder to old guys who have forgotten, and new guys that haven't yet found out, my website selling early glass, stoneware and related bottles  and items
www.earlyglass.com

 Thanks
 Mark Nightingale


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the rolling pins.  Going to get one of those at some point..been saying that for years!


----------



## earlyglasscollector (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad you like it. Can do a little discount on the rollingpins. Have quite a varied selection now!
 egc  www.earlyglass.com


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello earlyglasscollector.  I went to your website but didn't really see a lot of bottles or rolling pins.  RED Matthews


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 27, 2011)

try hitting the GO button in search catagories


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 27, 2011)

> Can do a little discount on the rollingpins. Have quite a varied selection now!


 thanks, I will try to find some time to go through them this evening.


----------



## earlyglasscollector (Jan 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RED Matthews
> 
> Hello earlyglasscollector.  I went to your website but didn't really see a lot of bottles or rolling pins.  RED Matthews


 
 Sorry, it wasn't obvious. You can simply click on "GO" and everything in there will come up, or tap in a search word in the "keyword" box such as "onion" and then "GO"...etc. You will be presented with a number of pages (page nmbers shown at the bottom) with the first page showing a a number of short descriptions of items. To the right of each description click on "DETAIL" to get the image and full description, price etc of each item. 
 Hope that's more clear? There are about 1000 pieces of early glass and stoneware bottles on there. Sorry if you thought there were just the 5 or 6 on the home page!
 Good luck!
 Mark Nightingale  www.earlyglass.com


----------



## earlyglasscollector (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey this is great! I'm getting all sorts of interest and a couple sales from here already, after just a couple days advertising on here. 
 Thanks guys.
 egc   www.earlyglass.com


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Mark,  I appreciate the comeback and will check it out some more.    Thanks  RED  Matthews.
  _____________________________


----------



## earlyglasscollector (Jan 29, 2011)

...should have added...to go onto the next pages, once you have made a search, just click on the next page number at the bottom, where it shows you how many pages there are. To go straight onto the latest or newest items click on the last page. This is the same if you want to check out my latest/newest items period - just click GO right in the beginning and then click on the last page. If there have been a lot of new items added, you may have to then work backwards, looking at the previous pages to that
 Hope that's clear...ish
 egc  www.earlyglass.com


----------

